# Looking for others to ride with on Saturdays



## Zukey (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,

I'm new to cycling and would love to find others who would like to go for Saturday morning rides. If you are also new to road cycling yourself or don't mind others who are slower than yourself, then this might be a great idea. 

I live in the San Fernando valley area, but really don't mind to commute to others. So far, I've commuted south to Yorba Linda river trail, and north to Ventura Trails.

Hit me up if this sounds like something you'd be interested in doing..

Hope you all have a great day....:aureola:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

SFVBC has Sat morning rides of all levels. Anyone can join in. I've done their rides in the past....very friendly people. Most rides usually begin at Cal State Northridge every Sat morning.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Welcome Aboard*

Welcome aboard, Zukey.

Here are a couple of sites that are largely general in nature and will help you get going with the local scene.

So Cal Cycling: General info site.

SoCalVelo: General info with emphasis on competition.

Bike Forums So Cal: Well regarded local site with a social atmosphere.

So Cal Bike Trails: Popular Local trails and paths.

Not quite related, but this is bonus stuff:
Crazy Bike: One of my favorite bike vids that comes to mind whenever the subject of track stands comes up. I'd love to hear what Hans Rey might think.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Zukey, I started riding witha group that meets on Saturdays and Sundays. There is a wide range of skill levels but often the group gets divided in two. If you come out to Yorba Linda on Sundays, there is usually 20 people who ride. We usually start at 6:30 or 7 am.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Bixe said:


> Bike Forums So Cal: Well regarded local site with a social atmosphere.


Awwww... "well regarded" ... makes me go all tingly inside. Thanks Bixe!


----------



## Zukey (Sep 4, 2007)

Great!
Thanks for the links roadfix and bixe.. !!

Chromese5, thanx for the invite


----------



## Evoracer (May 30, 2006)

chromese5 said:


> Hey Zukey, I started riding witha group that meets on Saturdays and Sundays. There is a wide range of skill levels but often the group gets divided in two. If you come out to Yorba Linda on Sundays, there is usually 20 people who ride. We usually start at 6:30 or 7 am.


I may be interested and am local to northern OC. Where do you guys meet?

RK


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The San Fernando Bike Club is probably your best bet. Their start point probably isn't that far away from you. On Saturdays and Sundays, they give you plenty of choices as to rides, from 25 mile donut shop runs to leg-breaking centuries. The vibe is friendly, supportive and non-competitive. Nobody puts down your bike or your choice of clothes. Go to the website, scroll to the bottom of the page and click on the ride choices they have this weekend. You might find one you'll like.

There are also rides that start every Saturday and Sunday morning at 8:30 at the Traveltown parking lot in Griffith Park. They tend to go up La Tuna Canyon. Some of the rides are competitive and others are laid back. When you get there, ask the folks gathered there to point you to the one you want to do.


----------

